

UCLA Mathematicians Discover 13-Million-Digit Prime Number - alexk
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,429201,00.html

======
jhancock
I don't believe anything FOX News publishes. Any reliable news source verify
this?

~~~
dattebayo
[http://www.latimes.com/technology/la-sci-
prime27-2008sep27,0...](http://www.latimes.com/technology/la-sci-
prime27-2008sep27,0,6744437.story) has the original news story.

~~~
cperciva
The original original story is at <http://mersenne.org/m45and46.htm>

------
livz
Was running on grid XP.

Wonder what it did to say it found it - Messagebox? Beep?

